
Skype Job Interview issues with bad connection - amjadcsu
Hello,<p>Recently  I had a skype audio job interview with a company oversees. Unfortunately the skype was behaving bad. The hiring manager who was interviewing me what Internet connection i was using via skype text When i told , i am  using 4 G from my mobile.  He immediately emailed me stating that 4G is not enough for Skype interview. In fact i used another application (IMO) after the failed skype call to call my family (video call) 1000 KM away.  But i was appaled the hiring manager blaming my connection for failed skype call. Has any one faced same issue where  your internet connection has been blamed .
======
spraveenitpro
using 3G here and it works awesome.

